
Arbtt: The automatic, rule-based time tracker - CJKinni
http://arbtt.nomeata.de/#what
======
CJKinni
I came across this yesterday and have been quite impressed with its
customization. My previous attempts with automated time tracking through
programs like rescue time involved lots of fiddling and not getting much work
done. With this, after reading some notes in the documentation on Effective
Use of arbtt ([http://arbtt.nomeata.de/doc/users_guide/effective-
use.html](http://arbtt.nomeata.de/doc/users_guide/effective-use.html)) I've
got a pretty useful time tracking app that's not distracting and only gives me
the information I want.

